# Almost back in reality



## DutchMark

Thanks to this forum and al the interessting stuff i've learned about DP. And thanks to the use of paxil my DP/DR slowly fades away. I still have troubles finding my old feelings again but it goes one step at a time. Althoug it think drug induced people will recover faster, as they don't suffer from trauma or anything, except that one day they find themselfs dp'ed that is.
one thin is for sure if you suffer from DP induced by any kind of drugs, don't use them anymore ever!


----------



## Guest

hey is there any side effects ? and what are they ? i heard you gain weight?


----------



## M A R S

I was told it basically kills your ability to orgasm. That's worse than DR/DP to me. Has it had this effect for you?


----------



## Darek

worse than DP/DR? oh, c?mon man..


----------



## person3

you know, i love that thing about drugs...because a lot of us are like "oh, well it was bad THAT time but i've really mastered it now!" or, "but man i'm just so bored with life might as well" and then we're back to square one.


----------



## Manic D

You know what? I'm a drug induced DP/DR person and I've often thought that trauma induced DP/DR-ers would have an easier time with recovery. My basis for that thought? Well, I have a concrete reason why my brain chemistry changed and why I now have DP/DR: I took too many mushrooms and something went wrong upstairs. Aside from there being actual chemicals introduced to my brain to create the DP/DR sensation it was a traumatic experience in and of itself! Which, to me, is the double wammy. I often think back to my bad trip, it's emblazoned in my mind and as bad as any traumatic experience could possibly be. I'm not downplaying your experience and cause for DP/DR as I'm sure it was horrifying and as awful as any. I'm just saying we're all equal in this...

...still I have this feeling that us drug-induced DP/DR-ers are more permanently scarred. It's probably just a delusion of grandeur that my pain is greater than anyone else's though...


----------



## peacedove

No one can possibly know who suffers more. We probably all suffer just the same. But I always thought drug-induced DP would be easier to cure than mine cuz there is a known cause. I have no idea what caused my DP, but I know it wasn't drugs cuz I wasn't taking any when I was six(the onset of my DP). So now I'm constantly wondering if I was like raped when I was 5 or something and that's why I'm like this. But I have no idea. Maybe I just fell on my head when I was a kid, who knows. I need to get a PET scan, hopefully that will show something, but I'm doubtful.


----------



## Guest

FACT: There are people who have cured from drug induced DP and there are also people who have cured from non-drug induced DP.


----------



## Manic D

Yeah where are those people so I can hit them with a spiked club. :wink: < inappropriate use of winky smily face.


----------



## Guest

Hey gang..
I know its hard trying to jump back into life with DP...I've had this damn thing for over 2 years now. And like all of you I have had the good days, the bad days...and most certainly...the UGLY days. But I have learned that for me, I do my best not to focus on the DP and just try to move forward. Yes it sucks sometimes...and yes it can be scary sometimes...but most of all, it can be very frustrating trying to explain my "reality" to those who dont have what we have. What works for me is...not telling anyone else who doesn't already know about my DP, that way I dont get frustrated and they dont look at me like I am insane. I just try to live day to day, moment by moment. So I suppose the moral of the story is..."Life truely is like a waterbed, you either roll with it, or you never get out of it".

Tony


----------



## Manic D

Word Tony...I remember trying to explain to a friend of mine what DP is like and he was like "yeah I know what you mean, like you're really despondent" and I just didn't know what to say. Yes I'm despondent but you have no idea why! It's impossible for people who don't have this condition to understand it in any way shape or form. We only understand each other...


----------

